# For Sale - PSE STINGER X Solo Cam Compound Bow w/arrows & hard case



## Klanglands14 (May 4, 2021)

I have a PSE Stinger X Compound Bow for sale. Comes with 5 Carbon Express Maxima Reds and 3 100 grain field points and 2 100 grain 3 blade broadheads. Also comes with a brand new Plano hard case. 5 arrow quiver, 3 pin sight, and stabilizer included also.Brand new strings on the bow and the current draw length is 27.5 inches and draw weight is 56 Lbs, both are widely adjustable. This is the perfect beginner bow. Asking $350 obo for the whole rig -- bow, arrows, case & all. I live in Macomb but I'm willing to meet a buyer somewhere in between. Text Kevin @ (586)-292-three eight two one for more info and more pictures.


----------

